# What to look for when buying a used manual transmission?



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

My manual 5speed transmission needs a rebuild. Central bearing is falling apart and diff has 2cm play. No wonder after 1.5milion km. So i have an option between a rebuild which is between 100-150euros and its a question will it last, and an used transmission which is 50e. I cant drive cars that are in the junkyard but i can start them. What to look for except metal in oil and up down play in the input shaft?

1.6td 51kw '87 passat b2


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

1.5 million? WOW!
I don't have a real solid answer for you, but if the linkage is still in place, I would push it into every gear, including reverse, and be sure you can rotate the input shaft for each gear. I'm going through that right now. I'm cleaning up a Quantum Turbo Diesel transmission for my Dasher. I've never driven the transmission, hoping it works.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

B1-16V said:


> 1.5 million? WOW!
> I don't have a real solid answer for you, but if the linkage is still in place, I would push it into every gear, including reverse, and be sure you can rotate the input shaft for each gear. I'm going through that right now. I'm cleaning up a Quantum Turbo Diesel transmission for my Dasher. I've never driven the transmission, hoping it works.


I'm mostly worried about play in the diff, but i cant check that until i install it. It bangs when you accelerate hard. But thanks that will help. Yeah 1.5 mil in the last 21years its been in our family, who knows how much more before us haha. Second engine in it but original transmission.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

B1-16V said:


> 1.5 million? WOW!
> I don't have a real solid answer for you, but if the linkage is still in place, I would push it into every gear, including reverse, and be sure you can rotate the input shaft for each gear. I'm going through that right now. I'm cleaning up a Quantum Turbo Diesel transmission for my Dasher. I've never driven the transmission, hoping it works.


If you dont mind me asking, can you put rtv on those flanges where inner cv joint connects? On the trans housing?


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

32B said:


> If you dont mind me asking, can you put rtv on those flanges where inner cv joint connects? On the trans housing?


Do you mean in order to not have cv grease come out?
That's new to me, I've never sealed them. 
Not saying we shouldn't, I just have not.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

B1-16V said:


> Do you mean in order to not have cv grease come out?
> That's new to me, I've never sealed them.
> Not saying we shouldn't, I just have not.


Hey, I have a question for you. So i bought that trans and it ended up being almost in new condition. But when i installed it i changed the oil. Manual says that it accepts 2.1 liters of oil. But after pouring in only 1l it started to come out the fill plug. So whats that about i don't understand. And yes i did drain all the oil.


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Did you let it sit for a bit and re-check? Might have needed to flow everywhere.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

B1-16V said:


> Did you let it sit for a bit and re-check? Might have needed to flow everywhere.


For a few minutes while i was connecting cv joints. Still was the same. It doesnt seem alright to me. Ill try leaving it overnight and then check, its been over a week now so maybe it got into places it needed to but still seems unlikely. Thanks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You pulled _both_ drain plugs, yes? It's been a while, but I seem to recall that box having two drains - one under the 'transmission' part, and a second one on the center diff.


----------



## 32B (Aug 29, 2019)

cuppie said:


> You pulled _both_ drain plugs, yes? It's been a while, but I seem to recall that box having two drains - one under the 'transmission' part, and a second one on the center diff.


Its the same transmission as in audi 4000, longitudinal engine (same platform). It only has one drain plug under the diff part.
I parked it on a slope drained all the oil out and it took 2l, ran it for a while checked on a level surface oil level is at the fill port. It has a "bump" between the diff and gears so you cant drain it all if on a level surface.


----------

